# PeePad Training a Housebroken Dog



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm possibly adopting a 10 month old dog that is already housebroken. 

I work from home, and just like people who have to leave their dogs for the entire day to work in an office, I am not able to walk the dog every 3-4 hours. During the work day, she would be kept gated in the kitchen - at least until I know she's ok with full run of the apartment.

I would like to train her to use the pee pads when I'm working, and then at the end of the work day, take her for one or two long walks.

I live in an apartment and also have a terrace where the dog could poop (on a pad) and then come back in.

Does anyone here have any advice on how to do this?


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

How long will the dog be alone? At 10 months, if she's already housebroken you may not need to use pads at all.

It's generally not recommended to teach a housebroken dog to use pads because you could wind up with a dog who becomes confused regarding being housebroken and doesn't really understand the pads. For people who want a dog that will use pads and go outside, they generally teach them to do both at once (pads when they are available and to go outside when they can) or to use pads first and then teach going outside.

As someone who does use pads, I will say the easiest method I know of is to use pads exactly like you train a dog to go outside--instead of taking the dog out and rewading that behavior, you take them to the pad and reward them. For a dog that is already housebroken and would resist making a mess in the house, you may be in for a very long wait!

Hopefully someone else will have better advice.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

lisaj1354 said:


> I'm possibly adopting a 10 month old dog that is already housebroken.
> 
> I work from home, and just like people who have to leave their dogs for the entire day to work in an office, I am not able to walk the dog every 3-4 hours. During the work day, she would be kept gated in the kitchen - at least until I know she's ok with full run of the apartment.
> 
> ...


Have you considered a litter box covered in turf? I've seen this idea on several sites and think it would great out on a terrace. It would be easy to clean and the dog would still be used to peeing with grass under it's feet. They also make doggie bathrooms that go out on a terrace or even inside that are basically just large litter boxes covered in turf.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> Have you considered a litter box covered in turf? I've seen this idea on several sites and think it would great out on a terrace. It would be easy to clean and the dog would still be used to peeing with grass under it's feet. They also make doggie bathrooms that go out on a terrace or even inside that are basically just large litter boxes covered in turf.


You know, I've seen those advertised (Ugodog?) but I always wondered how hard it would be to keep it from becoming stinky. And if the dog has "the runs" the idea of washing poopy astro-turf in my shower isn't appealing....lol.

I don't want to confuse the poor baby, but I also don't have the ease of a doggy door to a yard. 

Keep the suggestions coming. I truly appreciate any and all hints/help.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

lisaj1354 said:


> You know, I've seen those advertised (Ugodog?) but I always wondered how hard it would be to keep it from becoming stinky. And if the dog has "the runs" the idea of washing poopy astro-turf in my shower isn't appealing....lol.
> 
> I don't want to confuse the poor baby, but I also don't have the ease of a doggy door to a yard.
> 
> Keep the suggestions coming. I truly appreciate any and all hints/help.


I think the urine seeps through into a container or is drained off somewhere (neighbors balcony maybe  ). The poo stays on top where it could be scooped off with a standard pooper scooper. You could hose/bleach the artificial turf if it got too bad I guess. I don't know. I've got a lawn so it's not an issue.


----------



## rambler (Dec 28, 2008)

Why teach a housebroken dog to use pads?

You don't go outside?


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> Why teach a housebroken dog to use pads?
> 
> You don't go outside?


I do go outside. But I'm unable to do so during my work day.

Which is why I asked the question. 

(You might want to read my initial post.)


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

Instead of teaching pee pads, I would go with crate training. Most dogs can easily be crated for a work day. While potty break at noon is ideal, lots of dogs are walked right before you leave for work, crated all day, and walked as soon as you get home, and several more times during the evening. Mine are not crated 9 hours straight every day, but they are ok when I do have to do it that way.


----------



## rambler (Dec 28, 2008)

lisaj1354 said:


> I do go outside. But I'm unable to do so during my work day.
> 
> Which is why I asked the question.
> 
> (You might want to read my initial post.)


I read it. 

My dog is alone in the house for up to 9 hours on my 2 longest days. 

I walk her in the morning, and in the evenings when I get home, and then once more late at night.

She's a little over a year old now and she hasn't had an accident in several months now..I discontinued crate training about 2 months ago.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

I am with rambler on this 
jamie


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

I think the trick is going to be teaching your dog that using a pad in the house is acceptable. You might try taking him out and having him go on a pad outside first and then bringing the pad inside. That's the reverse of what many do to transition from pads to outside so it may work for you.


----------

